# In need of advice



## Scott Cannon (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello everyone, 2 of my friends and I are trying to find a place that we can go so we can get into some Walleye, without going to Lake Erie..We went out to Berlin and fished from the bridge to the waste plant and all we caught was catfish, we were using work harnesses, we are in a simple john boat with no fish finder or depth help.
I'm not trying to steal anyone's honey hole or anything like that, we just really could use any help with the best place that we could find some Walleye, I heard the Mosquito was our best bet but none of us know anything about that lake, maybe we were to deep or in the right part of Berlin or even the wrong bait, we are just hoping we could find somewhere we could find some Walleye, any help is SO appreciated


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What waste plant? The Alliance waste water plant?


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Pymatuning is known for walleye fishing.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Go to mosquito lake and launch on the southeast by rt 305 at the jet ski launch. Motor about 400 yards through the weeds until it drops off. Anchor up and cast Erie dearies tipped with half a crawler in all directions and probe the depths. Or use a plain 1/8 jig head with half a crawler and pop that along bottom on the ledge. That’s the best advice I can give you with no electronics and no experience. You’ll catch walleye there if you do it right and don’t move around a lot. To keep your boat position without gps, use 3 points of reference on land like a triangle. One being the third telephone pole on the dam, second being the jet ski launch and the third being the marina on the west side. Good luck


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Mosquito is the #1 inland walleye lake in the state. Attwood is the best saugeye lake in N.E. Ohio.


----------



## Scott Cannon (Jul 31, 2020)

Lewzer said:


> What waste plant? The Alliance waste water plant?


Sorry it was the dam


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, your welcome for the detailed info Scott Cannon....


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

KARL, I need lessons on those atwood fish.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> KARL, I need lessons on those atwood fish.


I need advise too


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

allwayzfishin said:


> Oh, your welcome for the detailed info Scott Cannon....


I don’t know you but I like your style.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Jarnos123 said:


> I don’t know you but I like your style.


Alwayzfishin is a good dude and knows his shite. He’s always my go to guy when tryin something different.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Scott Cannon said:


> Hello everyone, 2 of my friends and I are trying to find a place that we can go so we can get into some Walleye, without going to Lake Erie..We went out to Berlin and fished from the bridge to the waste plant and all we caught was catfish, we were using work harnesses, we are in a simple john boat with no fish finder or depth help.
> I'm not trying to steal anyone's honey hole or anything like that, we just really could use any help with the best place that we could find some Walleye, I heard the Mosquito was our best bet but none of us know anything about that lake, maybe we were to deep or in the right part of Berlin or even the wrong bait, we are just hoping we could find somewhere we could find some Walleye, any help is SO appreciated


you were in the right area across from les's between bridge and light pole (east) trolled and caught some nice walleye a while back but mosquito is the king in my opinion next to erie


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

If you download the navionics app to your phone, theres a yearly fee but it's completely worth it, you can see exactly where you're at on any lake with your phone. Comes with topo maps showing depth, obstructions etc etc. Great tool to have shore fishing too. The screenshots alwayzfishin took are from the app

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Attwood, I fish 5-10 ft . Dragging meat on a jighead across the bottom. Got a few bigger ones casting small cranks. Never done well there in the summer but april-June those saugs are on fire! I've found that when July hits,the attwood saugs completely shut down and your only gonna get a couple.
Saugs are bottom fish,not suspenders.


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

I would suggest Mosquito and do research on the old road bed and its location on the lake.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Regarding Mosquito, you won't get much better advice than what Alwayzfishin gave you. This time of year, the lake is choked out with weeds and can be a real pain if you haven't been there before. Trolling or casting baits like Shad Raps and Flicker Shads work well also, but the weeds can make it almost impossible.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

privateer said:


> Pymatuning is known for walleye fishing.


PYMATUNING IS KNOWN FOR WHITE PERCH!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

matticito said:


> PYMATUNING IS KNOWN FOR WHITE PERCH!


Pymi walleye fishin can be great, you just need to find them. Lots of places that hold fish but this time of year, it’s slip bobbers behind the boat, or sharp shooting using your fish finder like ice fishing.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I haven't fished Mosquito, but I have heard that it can get pretty gnarly at times. If your john boat is a flat bottom, then others can give you a good idea about what conditions you can expect.


----------



## Scott Cannon (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you everyone for all of the help, I really appreciate it.We went back out by Les's again yesterday afternoon and only caught 3 crappie trolling with worm harnesses and dried dearies, they were good size but damn we cant get not even 1 walleye, not sure what we are doing wrong, each person had on different lures, I had on a worm harnesses and my 2 buddies had on a erie dearie and a flicker shad and only 3 crapies, it's hard without any depth finders or fish radar, but it is what it is...
But seriously thanks for all the advice..


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Even the best walleye fisherman get skunked sometimes. 
Keep at it and eventually you'll score.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, what TClark said. I'm not one of the best and I got skunked twice last week on Erie, so don't feel bad. I really appreciate all the advice on here, I am seriously needing to develop an inland program because there are a ton of days I could fish but I can't get out on Lake Erie on my itty bitty boat.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

And I also really appreciate all the advice on here, allwayzfishin, I am constantly impressed with your generosity on this website and in person. Big ups.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

allwayzfishin said:


> Pymi walleye fishin can be great, you just need to find them. Lots of places that hold fish but this time of year, it’s slip bobbers behind the boat, or sharp shooting using your fish finder like ice fishing.


I'm joking  I've caught more this year than ive had years prior. I'm trying for crappie Thursday. I feel everything moved deep but I hope some crappie come to feed under the bridge thursday.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This time of year can be tough for the walleye. Not necessarily doing anything wrong but late July/early August afternoons are not the best time to be fishing for them. Go evenings till dark or fish the night and you might have better success.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> Go evenings till dark or fish the night and you might have better success.


 dusk was my hot time this year. I'd catch smallies as the sun was getting to the horizon. Dusk to darkness was on fire for both smb and eyes. Often 1030 would be nothing I could cast for an hour without bites. Often I'd leave at 11 but as late as midnight.

Thursday, I'm gunna buy minnies for first time in a few months


----------



## Scott Cannon (Jul 31, 2020)

allwayzfishin said:


> Oh, your welcome for the detailed info Scott Cannon....


Hey man I appreciate the help/advice, I use to fish all the time and then I got married and gave it up for about 10 years, but I thank you for the help Allwayzfishing


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Scott Cannon said:


> Hey man I appreciate the help/advice, I use to fish all the time and then I got married and gave it up for about 10 years, but I thank you for the help Allwayzfishing


Glad to give out info to help others. Hopefully you put some fish in the box. Good luck


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Which is better for walleye mosquito or west branch? I heard west branch has bigger fish on average than mosquito. Is it true that mosquito has more fish but the fish are smaller cuz its been overstocked?


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 369715
> View attachment 369717
> Go to mosquito lake and launch on the southeast by rt 305 at the jet ski launch. Motor about 400 yards through the weeds until it drops off. Anchor up and cast Erie dearies tipped with half a crawler in all directions and probe the depths. Or use a plain 1/8 jig head with half a crawler and pop that along bottom on the ledge. That’s the best advice I can give you with no electronics and no experience. You’ll catch walleye there if you do it right and don’t move around a lot. To keep your boat position without gps, use 3 points of reference on land like a triangle. One being the third telephone pole on the dam, second being the jet ski launch and the third being the marina on the west side. Good luck


And the sunkin bridge... ive always did good on the creek chan leading through it with bottom bouncers and jigging all around it


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Snookhunter52 said:


> Which is better for walleye mosquito or west branch? I heard west branch has bigger fish on average than mosquito. Is it true that mosquito has more fish but the fish are smaller cuz its been overstocked?


Mosquito isnt over stocked...its been over fished with many 10-12 inchers being kept.....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 what Lewzer said.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> And the sunkin bridge... ive always did good on the creek chan leading through it with bottom bouncers and jigging all around it


I have probably attributed 10 pounds of lead and other ornaments to that bridge myself since the 80's. 
It has to look like a Christmas tree under water.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

steelheadBob said:


> Mosquito isnt over stocked...its been over fished with many 10-12 inchers being kept.....


thats for sure


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Mosquito isnt over stocked...its been over fished with many 10-12 inchers being kept.....


No sense in complaining about keeping legal fish. It’s still a put and take lake. Definitely not a sport fishing lake when it comes to the walleyes. Guys have been trying for years to get a size limit there but they’re always told this same thing. Impose your own size limit. It’s not a trophy lake. It’s a food distribution lake. Good luck trying to get it changed.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

chaunc said:


> No sense in complaining about keeping legal fish. It’s still a put and take lake. Definitely not a sport fishing lake when it comes to the walleyes. Guys have been trying for years to get a size limit there but they’re always told this same thing. Impose your own size limit. It’s not a trophy lake. It’s a food distribution lake. Good luck trying to get it changed.


Good advice on the IMPOSE YOUR OWN SIZE LIMIT when fishing a lake that has no set limits I always set my size limits higher then size limits that are set at a lake that has regulations regarding size and I limit my catch to under limits set forth this in turn I feel makes me better at what I do


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I have no need to clean small fish, that's for sure. I'll throw barely legal fish right back. Lots of nights I made catch and release. Kept a few fish this year. They made a nice dinner.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd keep a legal 12" eye (if legal in that body of water) over a 25" female any day.
Personal taste preference as smaller eyes are truly delicious to me.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

My favorite size there is 14”. Much less toxins have built up in them and I’ve never seen one with the sores on their body. I’ll keep the bigger ones too but when it comes to eating them, the smaller ones are the first ones in the grease for me.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

When I clean walleyes, I have two bags to put in the freezer. One has a "k" for keep, the other has a "g" for give. All the small filets go in the keep and all the larger go in the give.


----------

